# Annulment in VA.....getting rid of the abusive jerk.



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

Been married for abt 1/2 year. Where do I begin? Anyone has experience with marriage annulment? How much will it cost me? I know he is not willing to help. He said he will make it as hard as possible. I don't have much proof of his abusive behaviour (except a video recording where he was yelling at me and was about to "kill" himself because I "didn't love him"). Also I have a friend that has seen him threaten to kill himself before and she is the only person that has seen him being abusive and knows what kind of a monster he can become. Everyone else thinks he is a gentle angel. 

I don't want anything from him. I just want out. No kids. No properties. No cars. I really honestly just want my life back. Please help me begin the process of getting rid of my abusive, emotionally disturbed roomate/husband.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, hon, FEELING for you here. (hug)

Check your Yellow Pages phone book for 'Legal Aid'. They offer free or low-cost legal services in the nearest big city to you. Your city/town may also have a 'Health Department'. You can check with them for referrals for counselling services that are free or low-cost to HELP YOU during the upcoming weeks and months. I'm NOT implying there is anything wrong with you; there isn't. But you will need strength and a shoulder to lean on while you get disentangled from this idiot and this mess.

Please keep coming to the boards here; even if it's just to vent. Sometimes it will help you to feel better just knowing that someone else is listening and that other people here have been through what you're going through.

Hang tough, Good Wife, we're with you here!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Good thing that you decided to separate... Don't look back now


----------

